# Best treats for poos



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

can anyone offer some advice re what are the best treats to give your poos? Mitzi is on barking heads - lamb and salmon flavors - and we sometimes just give her those when training. Met a lady today who gives her dogs (not cockerpoos) rich tea biscuits - just before bedtime. Mitzi has a couple of antler chews and now I feel really mean not giving her extra treats. What do you give your poos? Whenever I've tried other treats she always ends up having a very upset tummy which is why I've limited what she has. she loses weight very quickly and touch wood at the moment all is fine in that department.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has a sensitive tummy too, the esasiest ones for her tummy is freeze dried liver. she loves it. and it is easieset for her tummy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves Wellness Wellbites. I cut them into small pieces an they are all natural. She likes the lamb and salmon one. She also likes dried liver.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is fine now but had quite a sensitive tummy as a young pup. Barking heads do a range of treats now, and some are especially for evenings called 'nitie night', I can get them from our local pet food place but you may have to get them mail order. Dudley has a couple of these every evening now, about half an hour before bed.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I switched Ringo to a raw food diet, so I've been using his remaining kibble as treats. I should have enough for at least a year. Maybe two :/


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I'll get Mitzi some treats as suggested


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed so I am careful with my treats. I either make my own - fried, chopped then frozen chicken livers or at the moment I give them Farm Food Trainers which are pure dried beef heart. They are tiny but very tasty and are great sitting in my pocket on walks as they can smell them and always come to me!


----------

